# wiring up Batteries,Controller and Inverter



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have looked all over the net and it looks like this is the best way to wire 12 volt batteries up to get an even draw of
power on all four



I'm going to run 8 batteries so I was thinking I could make two packs like this and tie they together at the inverter.

But what would be the best way to hook up the controller to get an even charge?
Or is even a problem?
I was thinking I would charge it from opposite corners 
Does this wiring set up look OK ? Better Ideas? Keep in mind I would like to stay 12 volt


----------



## LDSreliance (Sep 2, 2014)

From my understanding, electricity doesn't really work this way. It will take the path of least resistance. So unless you can make the resistance of all the wiring and both battery banks the exact same there would be no point in having 2 banks.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

What the hell is that scribble?? That's like wow, it dose nothing more than confuse anyone ..


Go 

Load + + + + charging regulator

Charge - - - - load 

(Picture a square shaped bat) this is how I would do it, but tbh it don't matter, batteries charge and discharge at a constant... This way just changes 4 cells to one big cell, but by rights it shouldnt matter, that scribble is when people overly complacate simple electronics...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

You use water tanks right?? 

Grab 4 link then up top and bottom on a flat surface, full tank 1 from top, watch water level on all tanks, they will fill at same rate, and empty at same rate, batteries are the same principal as the water tanks


----------

